# Aussie traveling to Colorado for 3 months (Dec 2015)



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

1. Everything on the Epic Local and Mountain Collective
2. Epic Local and Mountain Collective should set you up pretty well
3. I would chase powder for all 3 months. You are here during prime season. Use opensnow.com, noaa, and plan a few days ahead. should be able to get in nothing but powder days most the time you are here. Also, add Montana to that list. Big Sky is pretty sick.
4. no idea... i do hotels and condos
5. find or bring a friend. things are always better in groups of two


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

How would I chase powder for all 3 months? I've never been on a long international trip before (my trips to NZ, Japan and Canada were about 3 weeks long each and everything was planned well in advance).

While I have the money to afford this trip I do want to try to keep the costs reasonable. It would seem like chasing powder based on weather would require a lot of last minute decisions in terms of accommodation and I don't know how quickly accom fills up in Colorado resorts. That said, I could be looking at this in completely the wrong way and perhaps you can tell me how I would best go about chasing powder. I do love me some powder.

As for bringing a friend, I can't find a friend who has 3-4 months off to go snowboarding with me. I do have 2 friends who will join me for a couple of weeks in January but that's it. Other than that I'll just be making friends with whoever I meet along the way.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Rent an RV or SUV for the whole time and live in it.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I would definitely look to expand to more than just Colorado. 

If you get the epic local you can ride Tahoe before leaving Northern California, ride most of the worthwhile I-70 resorts in Colorado, and Park City in Utah. That still leaves you $2000ish to grab tickets at other places like Brighton & Snowbird, in Utah. Copper Mountain, in CO, has a 4-pack for $160 which is a damn good price. 

I don't know what's included off the top of my head w/ the Mountain Collective pass. But I think Jackson may be, and well, if I had 3 months w/ no obligations and loved steeps, I'd make sure I hit Jackson Hole.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Condoms, condoms, condoms.............U.S. is a cesspool of STD's. With your Aussie accent, the ladies will be wet within minutes of talking to you. Find some sweet thing and stay at her place. Use her car to chase powder. Seriously.......condoms..........some towns might require two.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I can't speak for Colorado but I can say start your trip in San Francisco. Tahoe might have a decent season and your only a three hour drive away. SF is a fun place too, lots of excitement there at all hours of the day. The hostel downtown is a riot.


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for the advice! And keep it coming, as mentioned, I know pretty much nothing about traveling in the U.S.

So I'll fly into SF (I have a relative there so hopefully I'll be able to stay with him).

My next step appears to be buying the Epic Pass and the Mountain Collective.

What should I do about booking accommodation (for Colorado)? Should I book it here while in Australia or get to SF then book it?

And as for traveling around the different resorts, I'm not sure what the best way is to do it. I'd prefer not to rent a car as it's pretty uneconomical for one person. If I hear that a particular resort is having a good season, what would be the best way to get there (generally speaking)? You're all mentioning lots of great places but I have no idea how to get around. Bus? Flights?

And thanks for the advice about the condoms. I always have some with me


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Ride share section on craigslist is an effective tool. Or uber. Not sure if uber works for rides to the resorts but also a good option.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mountain collective and epic pass for sure. I travel a lot in the winter months and use hotels.com within a week or so of travel without issues except on holiday weekend times. 

I would also book Breckenridge Bivvy hostel now. Just book it for a couple weeks at a time and travel in between. there's free bus transport to Breckenridge, keystone, abasin, copper and if you're really not pressed for time vail/beaver creek(summit stage to Leadville then eco bus to Vail....). You can also book something in Avon and hit vail/beaver creek for a week or two. Definitely hit Jackson Hole, get a rental car(4 wheel drive suv is better) and drive to it when a storm is on the way, it's about 9 hours from Breckenridge. 

Book a place in park city for a week. Collective gives you 2 days in snowbird, it's a must hit steeps resort but it needs more snow, Feb or March for sure, canyons and park city are ok, ride them for a few days and move on.... 

I'd also start out in SF and make my way to Tahoe. Book 4/6 days in truckee somewhere for Northstar and Squaw valley and 4/6 or so days in south lake for heavenly, kirkwood. 

You can bus or train the west to salt Lake but the train stops there. Rental cars, bus, plane for central US


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would personally rent a 4x4 suv for the winter in another country. Car camp as much as possible. You have transportation and accommodation in one.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

We all say to rent a vehicle because public transportation sucks in this country unless you are gonna park your ass in one town and ride the shuttles (then its fine, all major ski towns run free shuttles to the hills and bars). The train system here is based on tourism, not travel, and Greyhound bus for 20 minutes is worse than staying in Aus and sucking on a shotgun. 

You can get around without one but you won't be chasing any pow and you'll suffer alot of downtime.

If you insist on not getting a car, cut your resort choices down to 2-3 and get to know a couple mountains and their town.

Buy your pass(es) online before the season starts. Most ticket prices begin to skyrocket around Nov. You could ride every single day in Summit County for under $400, allowing some change for a vehicle, Idaho Springs meth, or one of BA's wrestling hookers (warning you will have to go up a weight class or 2).


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Talk your relative into loaning you their car. They don't need one in SF. Also eat In n Out burger as much as possible, you won't regret it.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i've never been to colorado but i've looked into future trips there before and i would also suggest argo's recommendation of the bivvi hostel in breckenridge. it looks nice and it's really cheap.


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

In n out burger is definitely on my list of things to try, I've heard a lot about it.

Ok, I will look into renting a car then. I want to make the most of my 3 months there, and if renting a car is the way to do it then I'll seriously consider it.

Do you know how much a car will cost to rent for 3 months? Here in Aus renting a car for that long would cost me $3500 approx.

And thank you all for your great advice! It's really valuable to me and I'll be considering all of it when planning out my trip. Keep it coming


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You might as well have McDonald's if you're interested in In/Out burgers. Shits horrible.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i've never rented a car so i don't know how much it'll cost but $3500 sounds like a crap load of money. for that amount of money you'd be better off buying a junker for like $1000 - $1500. just google rental car services in the US. i know enterprise is one of the bigger rental car services out there. definitely get something with 4 wheel drive though.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^This is not a bad idea. I have had Euro climbing friends come to America, buy a crap car for $500 and drive it all over. They came back and sold it for what they paid for. Well, a friend sold it for them, but it worked out. You would probably want to spend a little more since a break down in winter is a bigger deal than in the summer. Otherwise this is not a horrible idea. I would say budget for a set of snow tires, get something at least FWD and you would be good to go. Especially since you are planning on doing a month in San Fran, you would have time to search out a good deal.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

You can buy a beater Subaru wagon for $1000 fairly easy. Even if you abandon it when you're done it's better than renting.

Epic Local pass gets you 5 days at Niseko too.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I've got a beat to shit honda civic with brand new snow tires, I'd consider renting it to ya myself.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> .....Also eat In n Out burger as much as possible, you won't regret it.



_OMG,...!!!!_ A Double, Double with cheese!!! :tongue4: Be still my beating heart!!! (...and enough of those could just do the trick!!!)


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

Ok you guys have convinced me, I'm going to buy a car for my trip.

So the way my trip is looking so far:

Arrive in SF at the start of November. Use the month to look around, see what America is like and at the same time find a suitable car + a set of snow tires (or find a rental in the worst case scenario).

I'll then watch the snow forecasts and travel to wherever looks like they're having a good season around the start of December. I can then drive around to different resorts for 3 months chasing pow 

Towards the end of Feb I'll drive back to SF, sell the car and catch my flight back to Australia.

I still have a few questions:

1. What's the difference between the Epic pass and the Epic Local pass? I was planning to buy the Epic because it looks like it covers more resorts than the Epic Local, but you guys are all recommending to buy the Epic Local.

2. What are the minimum requirements I should look for in a vehicle for this trip? I can probably afford to spend $3-4k on a car (especially because I'll be selling it at the end of this trip).

3. I don't have much experience driving in snowy/icy conditions. In Australia, if the road up to the ski resort is snowy and hasn't been cleared, they make us put on chains and travel at 30 km/h (20 mph) max speed. This is all the experience that I have for snowy driving conditions (probably an hour of experience). Is this something that I should be worried about?

4. In Australia we have laws that prevent you from sleeping in your car overnight in public places. Some of you have recommended that I sleep in my car during this trip. Will I have any issues, both in town and at snow resorts, if I park on the side of the road or in a car park and sleep in my car overnight? (Both in terms of safety and legality)

5. I'm the kind of person who likes to have everything booked before I go on an overseas trip (accommodation, lift passes etc). On the other hand I do like the idea of keeping things flexible so that I can chase pow at whatever resorts are having a good season. As a solo traveler, do you think it'll work for me to book accommodation about a week in advance (or maybe even a few days before) of arriving wherever I'm going?

6. Do any of you know whether AirBnB would work for a trip like this? I'm quite happy to stay with other people and just rent a room if I'm passing through a town or staying in a town near some resorts for a few weeks.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Air bnb is not a good option for cheap places to stay. Join couchsurfing, host a few people at home before coming to get a few reviews and try and set up some places based on your tentative dates. Couchsurfing is a really good tool for free housing and its international. The reviews are what help get you approved by hosters. 

Driving in snow/ice isn't hard if your smart. Shoot for an all wheel drive Subaru. It'd you find a cheap front wheel drive sedan(honda, vw, kia etc.) you will need studded tires/chains in the snow. 

Sleeping in your car is an option at times depending where you are and if you can stay warm. Authorities tend to frown on this but if you can find tucked away spots generally it's not an issue. Resorts typically allow overnight camping but not sleeping in your car. Each resort will have different policies for overnight sleeping.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

AusPowderhound said:


> 2. What are the minimum requirements I should look for in a vehicle for this trip? I can probably afford to spend $3-4k on a car (especially because I'll be selling it at the end of this trip).
> 
> 3. I don't have much experience driving in snowy/icy conditions. In Australia, if the road up to the ski resort is snowy and hasn't been cleared, they make us put on chains and travel at 30 km/h (20 mph) max speed. This is all the experience that I have for snowy driving conditions (probably an hour of experience). Is this something that I should be worried about?


Get good snow tires and use your brain, then you're fine. Driving on snow has a similar feel like on sand or "currogate" tracks: you loose grip if too fast. Don't drive too fast, don't get a car with rear wheel drive, they're more frickle on snow. Maybe studded tires would give you more confidence, IIRC they're allowed in CO. 

As you want to be flexible... and sleeping in a car will be pretty uncomfy (and cold! and damp) for such a long period... have you thought abt a campingbus or slide-in truck? IDK how prices are for them, but you would save the accomodation. For such a long trip, I'd go that route.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If you do want to go the route of car camping an awd astro van is going to be a great option. You can definitely find then cheap on craigslist.


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

Also another question about buying a car.

As an international traveller, do I need to worry about vehicle registration? I ask because in Australia when you buy a car you need to get the vehicle registered in your name and I'm not sure how that would work for me overseas as a non US resident.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

AusPowderhound said:


> Also another question about buying a car.
> 
> As an international traveller, do I need to worry about vehicle registration? I ask because in Australia when you buy a car you need to get the vehicle registered in your name and I'm not sure how that would work for me overseas as a non US resident.


You will need to have the vehicle registered in your name at the dmv (department of motor vehicles) and have vehicle insurance.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Buying a car sounds great. But it isn't like top gear where they show up in FL with $1000 cash and are off and running after making fun of the local culture. 

There are serious downsides that could ruin a good part of your trip if you get a real pos. And if you are doing it in short notice and on the cheap there is a decent chance it will be. 

Not saying don't do it. Just saying it seems the decision was made from a thread that hasn't the set backs a cheap car can introduce.

At the least look into how to register as a foreigner with no address and insurance costs. I suspect insurance costs may be pretty high.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Buy it or at least register it in a cheaper state. Like oregon... Colorado is pricey for that. Liability insurance is relatively cheap on an old car. Like $50 or less a month. 

You can overnight park at any walmart without issues. There are some that run people off but it's the local cops that do it, very rare though. Walmart corporate policy is to allow it unless the locals have a law not allowing it, walmart won't enforce it. When driving long hauls you can stop at "rest stops" on the highway and sleep for up to 12 hours by law. 

I would also recommend a 4x4 van like states above. I think ETM did it in Japan for a season. He made a baby in it with a Japanese lady and now has a home slopeside in Japan with her. Lol. 

You can probably find a decent van or suv for under $3000. Registration will be a couple hundred, insurance for 3 months couple hundred. 

Don't worry, car camping is super common around these parts. In vail I would park in the free Frontage Rd areas in the day time and use the bus. At night after the slopes close the garage is free and you can park overnight there on the lower decks. I'm sure you can find similar stuff in other places.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Just to clarify. I don't think he's recommending and anchor baby in every state you drive through. Or is he?


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

If you have relatives I would have them buy the car and register it for you. Things can get tough such as in registration for the car which would add to costs.

I've used air bnb with good results before for skiing. Just make sure that the renter has good reviews.

In n out sucks. They have great customer service though. Try it once and then go find something better....like Umami burger


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Make sure you eat at a Chipotle.... omg it is a taste of heaven on earth. I could seriously eat there every day for the rest of my life. In fact I probably ate there once a day in college....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

powderjunkie said:


> Make sure you eat at a Chipotle.... omg it is a taste of heaven on earth. I could seriously eat there every day for the rest of my life. In fact I probably ate there once a day in college....


chipotle sux balls

:to be fair I like the business model and its way better than Qdoba, which actually really sucks.

The kids at the Chipotle by my house are super unsanitary and lazy and we've left several times when we were in line cuz we saw them do gnarly shit.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i forgot about insurance and registration if you buy a junker instead of renting a car. but like you said, you'll get money back when you sell it. before you make a decision definitely look into insurance cost. most companies will give you a free quote.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Maierapril said:


> *….In n out sucks.* They have great customer service though. Try it once and then go find something better....




_BLASPHEMER,…!! *HERETIC,…!!!*_ _Vile_ and Viciously libelous Demon Apostate you!!!!!  How can you defile and malign such magnificent "Mana from Heaven???" :eyetwitch2: :facepalm1: 










Seriously,..? You _really_ don't like In 'n' Out???? 

 :lol:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

imo In n Out is a little overhyped but if strictly compared to fast drive thru its pretty good. Also the T-shirts, culture and french fries are a tourist attraction that most agree worth experiencing (we even thought so when we had one local!).

I'm a pretty hardcore fan of food, even all the little fast ones that are good.

Runza in Nebraska
White Castle wherever you can get it..
Vienna Beef joints in Chicago
Taco stands here in denver
dimsum anywhere there are real chinese folk

OP needs to eat in Chinatown when in SF, best/cheapest food you will find. The city is full of good food though expensive.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> _BLASPHEMER,…!! *HERETIC,…!!!*_ _Vile_ and Viciously libelous Demon Apostate you!!!!!  How can you defile and malign such magnificent "Mana from Heaven???" :eyetwitch2: :facepalm1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. It's not that I hate it. I just think there isn't anything special about them. That being said I live within 5 min for me so the idea of in n out isn't anything special


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Qdoba or Chipotle over I&o for me too. Steak, white rice, black beans and queso.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> imo In n Out is a little overhyped but if strictly compared to fast drive thru its pretty good. Also the T-shirts, culture and french fries are a tourist attraction that most agree worth experiencing (we even thought so when we had one local!).





Maierapril said:


> Haha. It's not that I hate it. I just think there isn't anything special about them. That being said I live within 5 min for me so the idea of in n out isn't anything special





Argo said:


> Qdoba or Chipotle over I&o for me too. Steak, white rice, black beans and queso.


:laugh: ....in all fairness, I may be _over_ romanticizing those Double, doubles a tad. . It has been more than 20-25 years or so since I last had one. (Then again,... maybe they've gone down hill some since then?) :dunno:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> :laugh: ....in all fairness, I may be _over_ romanticizing those Double, doubles a tad. . It has been more than 20-25 years or so since I last had one. (Then again,... maybe they've gone down hill some since then?) :dunno:


I don't think so. There's no debate that better burgers exist but there's just something about their grilled onions on melted cheese. I'm a big fan. Fries cut and made fresh right there. I miss it.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Condoms............


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> _OMG,...!!!!_ A Double, Double with cheese!!! :tongue4: Be still my beating heart!!! (...and enough of those could just do the trick!!!)


If this is his first time at In n' Out he should ask for a 4x4 and you want animal sauce on the burger and fries.

Also check out Five Guys and be sure to get the cajun fries.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Better then all of that...nothing like buying your own burger ingredients, a small portable grill and doing a parking lot cookout by the slopes...


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

So... is anyone able to explain the difference to me between the Epic pass and the Epic Local pass, and why you all recommend the Epic Local?

Also I've noted down the following resorts as ones that I have to visit while in the US:

• Colorado
○ Aspen
§ Snowmass
§ Aspen Mountain
§ Aspen Highlands
§ Buttermilk
○ Copper Mountain
○ Breckenridge
○ Keystone
○ Abasin
○ Vail
○ Beaver creek

• Utah
○ Park City
○ Brighton
○ Snowbird

• Northern California
○ Lake Tahoe

• Wyoming
○ Jackson Hole

• Misc
○ Montana
○ Big Sky
○ Park City


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Go to epicpass.com or snow.com to compare. Mainly unlimited pass vs not unlimited


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

AusPowderhound said:


> So... is anyone able to explain the difference to me between the Epic pass and the Epic Local pass, and why you all recommend the Epic Local?


Have you read the description on their page? Main difference is that with the Local you don’t have unlimited access to Vail and Beaver (only 10d; but that's probably sufficient for you?) + some restrictions at some spots at some days (probably no problem for you?) + no international free day passes (which you probably wouldn't use anyway?) therefore its cheaper (you'd save ~200$ without loosing much to those restrictions)


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah I did read the descriptions on the website but I don't how they apply to me.

As in, I'm not sure whether the differences between the two passes make much of a difference to me and how I'm planning to run my trip. I only have vague ideas about where I want to go. I don't know how long I'm planning on spending in any one place.

I have a vague idea of where I want to go but I don't really understand the practicalities of everything that you guys are saying (because I've never been to the US before and my knowledge of US geography and ski resorts is non-existent).

So the main differences are:

I only get 10 days collectively at Vail and Beaver Creek. From what you guys have been saying, Vail sounds awesome and I feel like I might be spending more than 10 days collectively at both places.

There are blackout dates at some of the resorts. What would I do on these blackout dates? Take rest days/travel around/not snowboard/visit other resorts? This may be a dumb question but I mean it seriously.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Use excel to calculate some scenarios. I did the same when visiting CO and was unsure which one to get. Best case, worst case (weather), other resorts not included.. How likely is it that you want to spend more than 10d in Vail/Beaver? How likely is it that the restricted days will bugger you? Make the calculations, make a decision, live with it . If for instance you get the Local and then you happen to urgently want one more day/ride on a restriction day in exactly that restricted resort? Buy a day pass. No harm happened.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

AusPowderhound said:


> There are blackout dates at some of the resorts. What would I do on these blackout dates? Take rest days/travel around/not snowboard/visit other resorts? This may be a dumb question but I mean it seriously.


Pack a warm jacket and go to Loveland  (Sorry guys) LUV is not included in the pass, you'd have to buy additional day passes anyway, so hit that place on blackout days (go on a day when the ridge cat is operating; its a fun experience. You find the days on their page), or make a split hike trip at Berthhound pass (if that's your cup of tea). Or head down to Telluride, Silverton for some days (I haven't been there cos our trip was short but would have loved to)

Vail _is_ awesome, you sure will ride there several days. But more than 10? IDK. How long are you intending to stay in CO? You've also UT, MT on you list... you've to split your time. If for example you stay a full month in CO, you'd still have to ride 30% of all potential best case (no bad weather, no need for rest days) days in Vail to hit the mark... how likely is it?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would get the full epic pass given the amount of time you will be here. No worries about blackouts or limited days.... You can also use it at perisher next season


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i say get the epic pass. you get unlimited access to all of vail's resorts. you won't have to plan around restrictions. and there's 2 restricted dates in november at vail's tahoe resorts and 6 restricted dates in december. and it's only $190 more then the epic local pass. as for the US geography, go here for the rockies Rocky Mountains Ski Resort Map
and here for CA California Ski Resort Map


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Agreed...get the full pass. It pays for itself and you won't have to worry about blackout days or planning logistics as much. 

Also, glad SkullAndXbones posted the CA map since Lake Tahoe is a region made up of many resorts. It read like you were initially under the impression that Tahoe was a single resort. With the Epic Pass, you have access to Northstar, Heavenly and Kirkwood in the Lake Tahoe area.

Sounds like the making of a great winter riding in the states!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*so many mountains!*

Personally I would plan to stay and enjoy specific mountains whether the attraction be town, on the mountain, getting pounded by snow, etc.

I would have more fun riding the same place for a week, getting to know it, rather than learning a new mountain every day.

Your list is super doable but it looks like a ton of money and logistics that I would prefer to spend on snowboarding.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

this would require a ton of driving but a great road trip would be to hit the lake tahoe area, head down to mammoth (in ca), then head to las vegas, then up to utah, then up to sun valley idaho, then to big sky in montana, then down to jackson hole in wyoming, then finish out the season in colorado.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I would have more fun riding the same place for a week, *getting to know it*, rather than learning a new mountain every day.


+1. 
It's tempting to have a long "I wanna see it all!" list, but SK has a point here.


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for replies!

I love the discussion and ideas being thrown around. This is why I made a thread. I have no idea how I should be planning this trip to get the most out of it so I'm asking you all for what you think are good ideas.

I'm leaning towards getting the Epic pass. It's only $200 more (that's what I'm paying for a 2 day lift pass at my local mountain this weekend :/ ) and I reckon that's worth it for the flexibility.

As for travelling around, I think I'll drive from SF to the Lake Tahoe resorts (thanks for telling me that there are a few resorts, this is what I mean about not knowing anything lol) in early December, then continue making my way easy to Colorado. I'll stay about a week at each resort and drive on the weekends (to avoid the weekend crowds at the resorts). Where I go depends on where's having a good season, where I can find accom and which resorts you guys have recommended.

How does this sound?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

If you's driving from SoCal to CO.......a layover couple days in Moab might be fun. It's like another planet.........


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Get something like this 95 Chevy Astro (GMC Safari) AWD Van A 1995 AWD GMC Safari van for $600. With that you can get anywhere in the western US & you've got a rolling hostel. Bonus feature, when that sassy Texan tourist succumbs to your accent you can say "let's got back to my place."


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Nothing useful to contribute, just that I would love nothing more than to join you on this trip. Sounds amazing, and end of our season down here is approaching far too fast! Jobs and girlfriend's ruin all the fun haha.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Jobs and girlfriend's ruin all the fun haha.


You're doing it wrong


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

neni said:


> You're doing it wrong


well played madam


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

neni said:


> Phedder said:
> 
> 
> > Jobs and girlfriend's ruin all the fun haha.
> ...


Haha, good call. I do love both, they're pretty awesome. But a 3 month snowboarding trip around the US would be more awesome. She's in the navy and I've said if she's ever deployed during the northern hemispheres winter, I'm there.


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey all

Just thought I'd give you an update on my trip planning and get some more advice from you all.

This is how my trip looks like my trip is panning out:

I'm going to stay in SF for November and use this time to just travel generally and set up the rest of my trip, including organising transport.

At the start of December I'm going to travel to the resorts around Lake Tahoe for a couple of weeks. My Epic Pass gives me access to Northstar, Heavenly and Kirkwood. My Mountain Collective pass gives me access to Squaw Valley/Alpine Meadows and Mammoth (Mammoth is a bit further south, but it's in the general area).

From there I'm going to travel to Salt Lake City, Utah. I'll probably spend most of my time at Park City (Epic Pass). I've then got a friend flying to SLC and meeting me on 23 December. We'll do 2 days at Alta/Snowbird, then drive up to Jackson Hole where we'll do another 2 days (both resorts on Mountain Collective). After this, we're driving up to Banff to celebrate NYE with some friends who will be there too. I'll then spend the next week or two with them before driving back down to Utah, possibly spending a couple of days at Sun Valley (Mountain Collective).

After maybe a few days rest/snowboarding in Utah, I'll make my way over to Colorado mid January, where I'll stay until the end of my trip (end of February). In Colorado, Epic Pass gives me access to Beaver Creek, Vail, Keystone, Breckenridge and Aprahoe Basin. I'm also hoping to spend a couple of weeks at Copper Mountain and Steamboat, even though they're not covered on my passes. I'll then make my way back to San Francisco at the end of February for my flight back to Australia.

Questions/advice seeking:

How does this look to you guys?

Obviously this is all subject to change and just a loose plan. I might meet people along the way who I end up snowboarding with and changing my travel plans. I'm only booking accommodation for SF at this point, and the rest of it I'm going to do it a couple of weeks in advance as I figure out where I'm going.

Also here's a map which I made (poor quality, but you get the idea). (Blue dots: Epic Pass, red dots: Mountain Collective)


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks fun:jumping1::jumping1:


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

If I was in Colorado for that amount of time, I would make sure I hit Crested Butte for 3-4 days. That mountain is awesome...out of the way, but awesome.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

sounds like a great trip. just one thing though, i don't know if you know this or not but Alta doesn't allow snowboarding.


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

What?! No I didn't know that, thanks for letting me know. Does Snowbird allow snowboarding? I know they're right next to each other.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

yeah snowbird allows snowboarding. deer valley, in utah near park city and canyons, doesn't allow snowboarding either. those are the only 2 in the western USA that don't allow snowboarding though. everywhere else is fine.


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

I also still haven't resolved my transport issue.

Any car which I buy for less than $2k is unlikely to be suitable for driving such long distances. I also need to pay for registration, insurance, a vehicle check up and snow tires, which brings the cost up to maybe $3k. I also don't know enough about cars to be able to fix or even diagnose any problems should my car break down at any point.

Since I'm 24, I get classed as a young driver, which also makes renting a car very difficult. I've found car rentals for $3k USD for 3 months, but then I get charged an extra $2k young driver surcharge.

At this point it looks like I'll be catching public transport everywhere. It's not ideal but the other options are too expensive for it to be worth it.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I heartily disagree on your assessment of roadworthy vehicles you can buy used for under $2k. And I'm more than happy to use my resources to find something for you in the next 2 months.


For example this is perfect: http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5216364025.html


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes please! That would be of great help to me. I would still need to figure out how to insure the car though. Apparently it's very difficult to do if I don't have a permanent address in the US.

In respect of that Subaru (which I know you're only using as an example), it looks pretty good, but I don't know anything about cars either. It's also almost 20 years old and the insurance which I've looked into doesn't cover cars older than 20 years.

I'm not saying this because I'm not grateful for your help and trying to argue with you, but I need to make sure that I take on something which I can handle. And all my objections are issues for me and why it doesn't work.

I'm going to get some of my friends to teach me about cars so that I might get a basic knowledge of cars before I head to the US.

This leaves me with the issue of getting car insurance without a permanent US address though.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

you also need to account for gas money. old jeeps are really durable. anything prior to 2001. getting from city to city in the usa is really easy with public transportation but it could be a hassle getting to ski areas. check greyhound and amtrak for bus and train transportation options. public transportation will require much more planning and require you to be on somewhat of a schedule do to the bus and train schedules. having a car would be much more convenient and would be easier to get around for this kind of a trip in my opinion. as for renting a car, i don't think they come with snow tires so you would have to buy a set of tires. but i'm not certain about that. you'd have to ask the rental car company about that.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

All I'll say is have an exit plan if you buy a beater on the cheap. There's probably a reason they're letting it go. 

You say you aren't a car guy so you are really rolling the dice. You likely won't even have tools. 

Not saying it's a totally bad idea. But don't be naive about it either. Old cars are money pits. It's just a matter of when.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

f00bar said:


> All I'll say is have an exit plan if you buy a beater on the cheap. There's probably a reason they're letting it go.
> 
> You say you aren't a car guy so you are really rolling the dice. You likely won't even have tools.
> 
> Not saying it's a totally bad idea. But don't be naive about it either. Old cars are money pits. It's just a matter of when.


I have to agree with f00bar. Buying a cheap car comes with risk, which I'm not sure if you can afford to make. What happens if you need repairs? Definitely have some budget set aside if you go down that path. 

Another option to consider is a long-term rental from a car dealership. I'm not sure of a complete list of makes that offer it, but I know Toyota, Nissan and Ford have options. You'll have to check into the terms (not sure if your age is an issue), but it could be a viable option. Insurance is still something you'll have to figure out though. Toyota offers rentals by month by multiple dealers. The only requirements they have are: contract renewal every 30 days, pickup and return at the same location, no insurance provided.

You can find some good advice on this thread over in the lonelyplanet forum about buying a car (pros / cons) and insurance: https://www.lonelyplanet.com/thornt...g-car-insurance-in-usa-as-a-foreigner-tourist

Also, check out this site where you can make the reservations in AUS for cars in the US: https://www.vroomvroomvroom.com.au/usa-car-rental/ 
Not sure about insurance, but guessing you can get rental insurance with that. 

Good luck man!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Also if you stick to towns close to the resorts are they on bus routes? 

Certainly quite a few towns where once you get there you are good to go for your stay.


----------



## andres82 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey guys, new to this forum and certainly don´t mean to hijack this thread but I´m kinda on the same boat as the OP as I´m looking to spend a couple of months in the US just riding and travelling. (sadly solo most of that time)

I´m from Panama thou, and my riding experience is much more limited than the OP´s, however something just clicked on my last day of a short week riding in mammoth this year and I´ve been thinking about it ever since..stoke maybe? euphoria 

Anyway, wanted to ask if I should open a new thread or just keep this one going as its similar questions.

Cheers


----------



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

If it were me. I wouldn't worry about chasing powder. You said you're here to just experience America as well correct? 

Spend your time in San Francisco without a car you won't need one. I would personally then rent (just to avoid the hassle) and drive to the Lake Tahoe resorts. Spend a week there. 

Hit Salt Lake City (careful the people in Utah are weird) spend a couple weeks there. 

Then continue on to Colorado. Look at a map/snow report and plan on hitting Silverton, Crested Butte, Steamboat, Wolf Creek, and of course the I70 resorts- Breckenridge, A-basin, Copper, Vail, Keystone not in that order. I wouldn't spend more than 3 weeks in Colorado. 

Then I would head north to Jackson hole for a week. Based on snow reports I'd either stay there for your remaining two weeks or split it up with Big Sky in Montana. 

Driving to all these places will be pretty cool cause you'll really get to see America. Most of these resorts have big towns nearby if it's a shit snow year and you can find things to do.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

andres82 said:


> Hey guys, new to this forum and certainly don´t mean to hijack this thread but I´m kinda on the same boat as the OP as I´m looking to spend a couple of months in the US just riding and travelling. (sadly solo most of that time)
> 
> I´m from Panama thou, and my riding experience is much more limited than the OP´s, however something just clicked on my last day of a short week riding in mammoth this year and I´ve been thinking about it ever since..stoke maybe? euphoria
> 
> ...



Start your own thread so you can get the responses you want that are in regards to your trip.


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks FrontRange, your suggestions seem to be pretty close to what I'm planning. It's only 2 weeks till I fly to the US and I'm getting pretty excited!

I may have found cheap car rental that lets me drive around in California, so I can rent a car for December and hit the Lake Tahoe resorts. I'll then fly to Utah (can you fly from SF to Salt Lake City?) and ride park city for a few weeks before finishing up in Colorado. I'd love to hit Jackson hole but that will depend on my transport situation.


----------



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

Without a car beyond CA, I think that's your best option. Hit up SLC after leaving SF so you can ride PCMR and the nearby resorts for a 2-4 weeks.

Then catch a train or bus to Summit County where you can spend another 2-4 weeks visiting all of the resorts in that area. Maybe look into visiting Aspen if possible.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like the trip of a lifetime...

Probably better off not staying right at Copper Mountain. Frisco is just down the road (I-70). But you are already close to Breckenridge at that point, so could hit either one from there (or Vail, even). I know there is a bus from Frisco to Copper, and think there is the Summit Stage to Breck, as well.

Anyway you do it, it will be awesome since you have so much time.


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

So I'm here in the US now!

I'm thinking of renting a car towards the end of November for 4 weeks. My first 2 weeks will be spent doing a road trip around California (and maybe up to Oregon or down to Arizona). My second two weeks will be spent staying at a place in Lake Tahoe central to all the resorts and driving to different resorts each day (on the Epic Pass and Mountain Collective).

After that I'll make my way over to Utah. 

So I have a couple of questions:

1. How's the snow looking at the Lake Tahoe resorts at the moment? And how's it looking over the next 4 weeks? I know how to check the snow reports and local mountains, but it's a bit difficult for me to check and understand the snow reports for the US (because of the fahrenheit rather than celsius, feet and inches rather than centimetres, and also because I don't know how much coverage is required at each mountain for it to be 'good').

2. Do any of you have recommendations as to where to stay in Lake Tahoe for a single traveller (this could be a centrally located town, or a specific place to stay at)?

If anyone wants to join me for either my road trip or at Lake Tahoe, send me a message!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Head straight to mammoth. It's deep and dumping and more to come this weekend.


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow! I just checked the snow report for Mammoth. I won't be able to get out there until the end of November though. Hopefully it's even better then.

If the snow report is looking awesome, I might skip the road trip and just head straight to the snow at the end of November.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyway he could slip by without titling the car and paying sales tax? How does it go if you sell a car within 60 days of buying it and never titled it?


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

I've decided that I'm definitely not buying a car. In order to buy insurance I need to have a US address, which I don't have. So I can't buy insurance. I'm not going to drive a car without insurance.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just go to a uPS store and get a box, your address will be the store address and the box number can be labeled as "apt 5". Small boxes are about $20/month...


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

Regardless, I've decided not to buy a car. There are too many issues (which I won't bother listing here, but the main one being that I don't know how to repair/fix or even diagnose problems with cars) which mean that renting a car is the best option for me.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It's the safe choice. Rent when needed, take trains/buses for the long haul and choose places you don't need a car for. You may not hit all the places you've dreamed of, but there is plenty out there you can rough it through without a vehicle.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

glad to see you made it here. i'm sure you'll have a great time. lots of early season snow happening all over the western U.S. right now.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey Aussie Man, 

Do us all a favor and take pics of your trip and keep updating this thread with said pics. It'd be super entertaining and fun to read. If I was anywhere near you I would join for sure. 

Utah is amazing if and when you make it out there. Park City and Snowbird are so awesome.


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

Will do Matty_B_Bop!

Here's a quick rundown on what I've done so far in my time in the US, and what I've got planned.

I spent my first couple of weeks doing touristy stuff in San Francisco. I tried In-n-Out Burger, and I was pretty underwhelmed. It tastes just like McDonald's does in Australia. I haven't tried McDonald's here in the US yet, so if In-n-Out is much better than McDonald's then your McDonald's must be pretty crap.

I just got back from a hiking road trip. Over the course of a week we visited: Red Rock Canyon (Nevada), Zion National Park, Antelope Canyon, the Grand Canyon and the Mojave Desert. All the hiking was great, but the Grand Canyon hike was particularly noteworthy. We hiked down into the Grand Canyon, camped in the backcountry overnight, then hiked back out the next day. The elevation change from the rim of the Grand Canyon to the campsite is 1335m (4380 feet)! That's more vertical than my local mountain has.

Now I'm back in San Francisco, and I've organised 2 week car rental, starting tomorrow. I'm driving up to Lake Tahoe, staying there for 2 weeks. I'm planning to visit Northstar, Heavenly, Mammoth, Squaw/Alpine and maybe Kirkwood. I have 2 days at Squaw/Alpine, 2 days at Mammoth, and unlimited riding at the others on my lift passes.

After those 2 weeks, I don't have concrete plans yet. I'm either going to Utah or Canada (probably Banff, because I have some friends staying there who I can stay with for cheap/free). It depends on how things play out!

If you have any recommendation/advice/comments I'd love to hear it!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Skip Northstar. It is a pretty boring mountain. The rest on your list are pretty good. Pros and cons for each, but you should have a good time at each of them.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

AusPowderhound said:


> After those 2 weeks, I don't have concrete plans yet. I'm either going to Utah or Canada (probably Banff, because I have some friends staying there who I can stay with for cheap/free). It depends on how things play out!
> 
> If you have any recommendation/advice/comments I'd love to hear it!


Banff is great. You will love Canada. Friendlier people and prettier girls!! haha jk. Seriously Banff is a good time, fun party town. Sunshine and Lake Louise are both on the Mountain Collective. Another sweet resort near Banff is Kicking Horse about 1.5 hours from Banff. All 3 resorts are good. Try to hit Big Sky and Jackson Hole on the way if you can. We are still waiting for pictures.


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey guys! I haven't checked in with you for a while, so I thought I'd give you an update!

I picked up my rental car and drove to Lake Tahoe. Lake Tahoe was a blast. I spent some time at South Lake Tahoe and some time at North Lake Tahoe. While I was there I went to 6 resorts: Heavenly, Kirkwood, Northstar, Squaw Valley, Alpine Meadows and Mammoth.

My favourite resorts were Kirkwood and Mammoth. While I was at Mammoth I scored an epic powder day, so I got some nice steep and deep runs. So far I've had 4-5 powder days on my trip so far.

While I was in North Lake Tahoe I met a guy at a hostel who said that he was doing a road trip up to Canada, stopping by Jackson Hole along the way! So I joined him on his trip and now I'm in Banff. Jackson Hole was awesome. The day that I was there was the first day of the season that they opened the Aerial Tram, and my friend and I lined up at 6:30am to get on the first tram ride of the season! I see what you guys mean, it was serious and steep. I loved it.

Here in Banff I've gone to Lake Louise, Sunshine Village and Norquay. Unfortunately we haven't had much fresh snow, but it's still fun here. In early January my friend and I are heading to Kicking Horse, Revelstoke then Whistler. After Whistler, I'm heading back to the US to pick up my car then drive to Utah.

Also, I met somebody here who said that he's keen to do a Colorado trip, so he might be joining me when I head to Colorado. It's really great meeting people along the way who are keen to travel and snowboard too.

I've also been tracking my snowboarding with an app called Ski Track. Since the start of the month I've had 21 days on the slopes. I've covered a vertical of 409,093 ft and a ski distance of 438.8 miles. My max speed has been 69 mph.

I promise I'll post photos at some point!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

What an awesome trip! You definitely picked the right year for it. Try to hit some areas in Washington (Mt. Baker, Stevens Pass, Crystal) and Oregon (Mt. Hood, Mt. Bachelor) on your way back South. It will be easy to get from there back over to Utah and Colorado. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Way to get it!


----------



## AusPowderhound (Aug 14, 2015)

Well, I just finished my trip! I managed to hit 30 different resorts in less than 3 months, across 4 states and 2 Canadian provinces. I've written a general trip report here if you're interested to see what I got up to and what I thought of different resorts: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/re...-epic-3-month-road-trip-30-a.html#post2650521

Thanks to all for your advice about how to go about my trip!


----------

